

Drop.io Injects Steriods Into Twitter - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2008/08/dropio-injects.html

======
ryanb
So if you link your drop.io account with twitter it sends out a tweet when you
make a "drop"?

Not to be cynical but this doesn't really sound like a big deal to me - am I
missing something here?

------
userhack
dude, all you do is post yr own stuff. Ego casting at its worst.

